# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Preciso identificar isto !!! >  Que é isto?

## João Manarte

Boas!
Descobri este "bezigrolio" :SbSourire:   no aquario vinha com a RV, alguem me pode dizer o que é? tem o tamanho de um polegar mais ou menos:

Cumps

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Boas,

Mete isso a receber luz! Pode tratar-se de um coral, mas não consigo perceber bem!  :SbOk2:

----------


## João Manarte

Boas!
Ricardo, isto apanha muita luz, foi da máquina, e a foto tambem ta mais escura, ora vê:

----------


## João Manarte

Então pessoal ninguem sabe o que é? É mesmo o coral?
Obrigado!
Cumps

----------


## João Soares

Parece-me ser uma Montastrea sp.
É um Brain coral, agora qual? Eu tenho uma Montipora cavernosa que tb veio clandestina na rocha :SbOk:

----------


## João Manarte

Sim João, a rocha toda em si era antes de ser viva (comprei já como rocha viva) um brain coral, tenho 2 assim, mas so esta rocha é que tem este pequeno coral, tambem trazia uma xenia, mas como a rocha foi colocada logo ao principio a xenia não aguentou, agora este aguentar... ainda bem  :yb677:  .
Obrigado
Cumps

----------

